# bay lake - looking for info



## sernow (Nov 15, 2008)

I know very little about DVC, but was interested in finding out the cost to make bay lake the home resort and what sort of point package it would require. Thanks.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Nov 16, 2008)

I received the brochure in the mail. I'll go look for it. It has the point chart.

I've made an appointment for next Sunday pm to see the models. Really I just want to see if I can get some VIP fastpasses and a ride in a DVC van over to the Contemporary as I have a dinner ressie at the Cali Grill.:hysterical:


Even better link to the point chart.

http://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-vacation-club/BLT-Points.htm


If I remember what my guide told me the resort will consist of 20% MK views, 20% standard view and 40 % Bay Lake views.


----------



## capjak (Nov 16, 2008)

minimum buy in is 160 points at $112 per point.  There is an incentive to bring the point cost down.



http://dvcnews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=227&Itemid=173

For now you can only buy this resort direct from DVC.  There are tons of other home resorts available resale for less.

http://www.dvc-resales.com/dvclisting.cfm


----------



## Vacation Dude (Nov 16, 2008)

My guess is around $16,000 for a studio (plus 600 annual dues) for one week and double that for a 2 bedroom.

This is not cheap.


----------



## sernow (Nov 16, 2008)

I received a brochure in the mail, but the details were very sketchy, that's why I was asking. I was at DW last week riding the monorail in from the transportation center and thought how great it would be to be able to use the monorail from the timeshare. I consider DVC expensive, period.

Thanks for the links, exactly what I was looking for!

Yoowza! Just figured out the cost for a 2 br MK view premier season. I'll be loading up on the DIS if they can get those prices.


----------



## cigarboo (Nov 17, 2008)

> I've made an appointment for next Sunday pm to see the models. Really I just want to see if I can get some VIP fastpasses and a ride in a DVC van over to the Contemporary as I have a dinner ressie at the Cali Grill.



The models are actually at the Saratoga Springs Resort. But you can probably still get a ride to the Contemporary, as they'll take you almost anywhere after the tour. They gave us $15 gift cards per person(x4) for taking the tour from Downtown Disney before a certain time. I heard they are also giving out DVC hats. I don't know if you have to buy to get those. We ended up buying and they gave us the fastpasses.   

Right now they are offering the points at $112 minus $5 per point plus you get matching developer points to be used at SSR. 160pts minimum(new buyer). I think if you buy at least 220pts, there's an option for a 5 night stay, 1BR at any DVC, subject to availability. MF's are around 3.67 per point or something like that.


----------



## spiceycat (Nov 17, 2008)

seem the models - despite the studio being very different - will definitely buy here - question is when.

would like 125 points - but don't want it in one contract - so will have to buy before Jan 15 (at least right now those are the rules) - two (2) 50 point contacts and just forget the 25 - at least for now.

the interest is 11.25% for any thing over a year (think they do it up to 10 years).

on forgot the SSR models have everything looking like the fireworks - remember this is a small part of BLT.


----------



## charford (Nov 17, 2008)

I talked to my guide a few weeks ago about Bay Lake Tower. There will be a lounge on the roof or top floor (can't remember which) where all owners can watch the fireworks, so a MK view isn't necessary to enjoy the fireworks.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Nov 17, 2008)

cigarboo said:


> The models are actually at the Saratoga Springs Resort. But you can probably still get a ride to the Contemporary, as they'll take you almost anywhere after the tour. They gave us $15 gift cards per person(x4) for taking the tour from Downtown Disney before a certain time. I heard they are also giving out DVC hats. I don't know if you have to buy to get those. We ended up buying and they gave us the fastpasses.
> 
> Right now they are offering the points at $112 minus $5 per point plus you get matching developer points to be used at SSR. 160pts minimum(new buyer). I think if you buy at least 220pts, there's an option for a 5 night stay, 1BR at any DVC, subject to availability. MF's are around 3.67 per point or something like that.




I know the models are at SSR, I'm staying there. SSR is one of my home resorts. We scheduled the appointment with our guide late pm on Sunday, so we can get a free "cab ride" via DVC van to dinner.


----------



## cigarboo (Nov 18, 2008)

> I know the models are at SSR, I'm staying there. SSR is one of my home resorts. We scheduled the appointment with our guide late pm on Sunday, so we can get a free "cab ride" via DVC van to dinner.



Sorry I misunderstood.


----------



## iluvwdw (Dec 4, 2008)

cigarboo said:


> The models are actually at the Saratoga Springs Resort. But you can probably still get a ride to the Contemporary, as they'll take you almost anywhere after the tour. They gave us $15 gift cards per person(x4) for taking the tour from Downtown Disney before a certain time. I heard they are also giving out DVC hats. I don't know if you have to buy to get those. We ended up buying and they gave us the fastpasses.
> 
> Right now they are offering the points at $112 minus $5 per point plus you get matching developer points to be used at SSR. 160pts minimum(new buyer). I think if you buy at least 220pts, there's an option for a 5 night stay, 1BR at any DVC, subject to availability. MF's are around 3.67 per point or something like that.



I just purchased BLT Saturday.  We bought 320 points and I was not offered the 5 night 1BR DVC stay.     Does anyone know if that incentive is still going on??


----------



## cigarboo (Dec 4, 2008)

I would call your guide to see if you can get the 5nt 1br option, if that's what you want. My guide told me the matching SSR points was a better deal. Seeing you bought so many points, maybe your guide thought it was just better to have the SSR deal, since 320pts would would be enough for a 2BR at SSR for a full week during magic season. I don't know if they're done with the 1BR 5nt stay at any DVC, but it wouldn't totally surprise me if they stopped that incentive choice.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Dec 4, 2008)

We just got back from an Orlando vacation.  This trip we stayed offsite to experience it.  We own at BCV but I didn't have enough points for a full week stay.  So, I traded into Marriott Grande Vista.  Anyways... we decided we LOVE staying onsite.  We like the freedom of spliting up and doing what you want.  Like I can go browse the stores without taking 2 kids in tow.  Anyways...  we did see the models of Bay Lakes and AKL at Saratoga Springs on Monday.  I gotta say... my dh loved the decor of AKL and then, when we saw the set up of Bay Lakes... he was ready to add on.  It is very nice and big.  Good luck on buying in...


----------



## iluvwdw (Dec 4, 2008)

cigarboo said:


> I would call your guide to see if you can get the 5nt 1br option, if that's what you want. My guide told me the matching SSR points was a better deal. Seeing you bought so many points, maybe your guide thought it was just better to have the SSR deal, since 320pts would would be enough for a 2BR at SSR for a full week during magic season. I don't know if they're done with the 1BR 5nt stay at any DVC, but it wouldn't totally surprise me if they stopped that incentive choice.



I actually think 320 Deceloper Points as SSR is a better deal than 5 nights in a 1 BR.  I thought the 5 night deal was given IN ADDITION TO the Developer Points, not in lieu of.  I guess I was mistaken.  THANKS!


----------

